# My Rainforest Creek - Fluval 12g



## Pukki (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi guys,

Finally decided to share with you my very own journey of recreating a little piece of an Australian rainforest that I discovered on a recent trip.

I was trying to recreate the imagery that I saw whilst on a bush walk and this is my interpretation. 

I hope you enjoy my first foray in a planted tank (learnt so much from reading all the forums posts and appreciate the community and the vast knowledge available here that has helped me a great deal). I look forward to your comments and suggestions that you may have.

As you can see I have a Fluval 12 gallon tank and I've not made any modifications to it whatsoever. If there are any improvements I can make to it (with minimal DIY), especially in regards to making my plants thrive do let me know.


----------



## Pukki (Jan 20, 2013)

Starting the process. Put down the substrate. 9 litres of Oliver Knott soil.


----------



## Pukki (Jan 20, 2013)

Process underway...


----------



## koumchev (Aug 12, 2012)

Good start, attractive driftwood as long I can see well placed in the tank. What is your plans for flora and fauna. Will be flooded tank or riparium. Bare in mind that the soil is very nutricious so wihout plants to use them will be algae bloom. Good luck with ur project


----------



## Pukki (Jan 20, 2013)

koumchev said:


> Good start, attractive driftwood as long I can see well placed in the tank. What is your plans for flora and fauna. Will be flooded tank or riparium. Bare in mind that the soil is very nutricious so wihout plants to use them will be algae bloom. Good luck with ur project


Thank you for your response. It is a flooded tank with plenty of plants. I've already planted it and just waiting for things to clear up. I think I'm having issues with my filter. It is spitting most of the particles of soil out again which is settling on the plants, making it look messy.

The plants consist of low tech plants. Mostly crypts, ferns, mosses, anubias and a few other species. I forgot their name but I have the little tickets they came with in the pot so I will get back to you with that one. 

One type of plant I am missing is a carpet plant which I'd really like. I haven't gone down the co2 route. Recently I bought a Fluval 88g Co2 kit. I find it a little daunting and I'm never home at the same time in order to turn the co2 on at a consistent time everyday. So far I dose Flourish Excel as a liquid co2. I'm totally new so still finding my way around it all. In an ideal world I'd love to grow HC on the bottom but I guess it will need way more light and co2 as well.

Any suggestions for a small carpet plant will be great!

I'll have plenty of pics up soon.

Thanks.


----------



## Pukki (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey,

Just thought I'd give you an update as to how my tank came along. 

This is what it is looking like as of tonight. Since I planted it, it has had gone through a few tweaks and I am still not happy with it. I feel I need a carpet plant and the plant that is on the right side of the tank (looks a bit cabomba-ish) was an impulse purchase and a bit out of place I think. Problem is I think it looks really pretty but it just doesn't fit in there.

I had HC in there as well initially that seemed to be doing for a week or so, though I left them in the pot but as soon as I took them out of the pots, cut them up they went downhill from there.

Would love to know what you think and suggestions for improvements will be very very welcome.

Thanks!

Ps, I initially bought 3 shrimps. The golden one didn't make it as my journey from the LFS to the house was a little much for them as it was snowing. I now have a Cherry Shrimp and a Blue Tiger shrimp, both of whom I love. The little red guy was on his side, about to die but came back to life!


----------



## Pukki (Jan 20, 2013)

And one last thing, I was hoping that the hairgrass on the bottom right foreground portion would take off after a trimming but it was done nothing. It's been ages. I think I will chuck them out. Or do they need something that I'm missing?


----------



## vasol (Jan 22, 2013)

you should separate the hairgrass into smaller clumps, usually 5 pieces per clump is a good number


----------



## jhays79 (Mar 28, 2012)

What substrate are you using?


----------



## Pukki (Jan 20, 2013)

vasol said:


> you should separate the hairgrass into smaller clumps, usually 5 pieces per clump is a good number


I had no idea about that. I actually halved them. They were actually a lot bushier and longer. I'll upload a pic of them of what they looked previously.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Pukki (Jan 20, 2013)

jhays79 said:


> What substrate are you using?


I'm using Oliver Knott aqua soil as the base substrate. I initially wanted to use that on its own. But after I put the water in, realised that it looked like rabbit poop so I then put a layer of ADA Aquasoil II Amazonia. Had a huge Ammonia spike when I did that and water went all disgustingly muddy. I'd love to put the ADA Powder Type on top as I want it to be very fine and fun for my shrimp to walk on, but I don't want Ammonia and dirty looking water again.


----------



## Pukki (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm going to add some Pogostemon Helferi on the bottom right and perhaps throw the grass out as it looks a little awkward there. What do you guys think?


----------



## jhays79 (Mar 28, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## redsea (Jan 19, 2013)

Looks fantastic! roud:


----------



## Pukki (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks guys!! 

I'll definitely upload some pics.

I'm considering getting some Christmas moss and carpeting the entire front of the tank with it. So far I only have a clump of it on the left hand side in the corner.

Also, my golden apple snail was a beautiful golden colour when I first bought him but now he's gone all pale all of a sudden and isn' as golden as he used to be. Does anyone know why? I read it's something to do with the water hardness. If I don't act upon it, does it mean I'll lose him?


----------



## Pukki (Jan 20, 2013)

Just a couple more pics of some other inhabitants in my tank. 

The red cherry has been in for a while and he's very happy and all settled in.

I bought the cardinal shrimp today and he's been hiding the whole evening but he's just come out now and digging away on the mosses and seems to be happy.

One other thing, I recently binned quite a few plants such as a few Echinodorus' and a few other red plants. At first they looked really nice at the LFS but after I brought them home they were too big and seemed to take over my tank which threw everything off scale. Is there a way to give the plants away in the future? For example an unwanted stuff section?


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice looking shrimp! You can give your plants as a RAOK - Random Act Of Kindness.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=156


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

looks awesome so far! i'm a bit jealous!


----------



## Pukki (Jan 20, 2013)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Nice looking shrimp! You can give your plants as a RAOK - Random Act Of Kindness.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=156


Thank you! My favourite is the little Tiger shrimp dude... Actually I love them all. I like that I bought a single one of a few species, that way I know who I'm looking at. They have names and all!

Thanks for the link. I shall definitely make use of it.


----------



## Pukki (Jan 20, 2013)

shift said:


> looks awesome so far! i'm a bit jealous!


Aw, thanks. 

I've had a look at yours and it looks awesome. So clean and well groomed!


----------



## Pukki (Jan 20, 2013)

Thought I'd upload a few more updated pics. Did a bit of replanting on the right, with some Eleocharis. Can't wait for it all to grow in!


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Your tank looks awesome. You are almost tempting me to revamp my edge!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

fantastic!


----------



## Pukki (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks guys! Really appreciate your comments. 

Just another shot from the front. The Eleocharis on the right hasn't been planted very nicely. But it was a but frustrating putting them in hence you can see a bit of their roots and such. My tweezers were too big so every time I took it out, it'd spring right back up. Once the plants have taken a hold in the substrate, I'll take a bit of the aqua soil and put it around the base to make it look a little more presentable.


----------



## Pukki (Jan 20, 2013)

As you know that there still is a bit more work to be done... I'm going to order a little bit more christmas moss soon and plant it around the edges of the rocks and the piece of driftwood. Reason is that I just want to soften the edges a little bit as it looks quite harsh at the moment. 

Excuse my rendition but the photo below gives and example of what I am trying to achieve. Slightly left of the middle you'll see that I squiggled on a bit of moss to show where it'll go.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

I really like how you've done your tank. Nice job! That driftwood is great!


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

Your tank looks amazing. You've inspired me to redo my 12g edge.


----------



## Pukki (Jan 20, 2013)

LICfish said:


> Your tank looks amazing. You've inspired me to redo my 12g edge.


Aww, thank you. You won't believe how long I've been lurking on these forums just soaking up all the gorgeous tanks on here.

So where's photos of your edge?  I was looking forward to seeing it. I've been looking at the official edge thread and now have caught up so it's a very exciting prospect seeing how a new edge comes along. I'll be looking out for it!


----------



## Pukki (Jan 20, 2013)

I've ordered some more moss to keep the process of completion going. It is going to go as described in the photo I put up previously.

Be sure to come and have a look at the end of the week!


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

Pukki said:


> Aww, thank you. You won't believe how long I've been lurking on these forums just soaking up all the gorgeous tanks on here.
> 
> So where's photos of your edge?  I was looking forward to seeing it. I've been looking at the official edge thread and now have caught up so it's a very exciting prospect seeing how a new edge comes along. I'll be looking out for it!


Mine's needing a lot of work at this point  so definitely not good enough to put up photos yet. Soon I hope. I'm looking forward to seeing the update to your tank.


----------



## Mayfly1963 (Jan 28, 2013)

You've done a fantastic job with your tank! I think you have an excellent eye for "balance" in the way you've arranged the driftwood, and the distribution of plants in the tank looks really good. Gorgeous!


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Beautiful. I think my son "needs" a tank in his room, seeing the wife won't let me.


----------



## Pukki (Jan 20, 2013)

Mayfly1963 said:


> You've done a fantastic job with your tank! I think you have an excellent eye for "balance" in the way you've arranged the driftwood, and the distribution of plants in the tank looks really good. Gorgeous!


Thank you! I was given the tank months ago for my birthday but it took so long for me to find the perfect piece of driftwood. I already had it in my mind as to how it should look. When I finally found it I was so darn excited and relieved!


----------



## Pukki (Jan 20, 2013)

MikeS said:


> Beautiful. I think my son "needs" a tank in his room, seeing the wife won't let me.


Haha. Of course he "needs" one. Just say to the missus it'll give him a sense of responsibility and an education in how biological ecosystems work!


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm a bit confused. Do you have all those shrimp in this tank? If so, the cardinal shrimp isn't going to make it long. They need hard, alkaline water. Quite the opposite of what ADA soil will make. Read up on sulawesi shrimp, specifically cardinals!


----------



## Pukki (Jan 20, 2013)

Hobbes1911 said:


> I'm a bit confused. Do you have all those shrimp in this tank? If so, the cardinal shrimp isn't going to make it long. They need hard, alkaline water. Quite the opposite of what ADA soil will make. Read up on sulawesi shrimp, specifically cardinals!



Really?? Oh no... I don't want to lose the little guy. He's one of my favourite things in there!

Yes, I currently have 3 shrimps in my tank. Red cherry, blue tiger and the cardinal. 

So far the cardinal dude seems to be happy. If he has survived this far do you think he'll just make it and adapt to my water or eventually it'll just kill him one day?

I'd appreciate any advice or tips that you could share in regards to what I can do so he'll live a very happy and long life in my tank 

Thank you for bringing it up. I shall do my research.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

there is a great variety of information out there. Here is a basic overview: http://www.shrimpkeeping.com/, http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=222482&highlight=sulawesi, http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=107239&highlight=sulawesi, and just search for the cardinal shrimp. Also you can speak with several of the long term shrimp gurus on this forum. I'd try mordalphus, speedie408 and others. Good luck.


----------



## awcoburn2 (Dec 25, 2012)

Awesome looking tank. I think cardinal shrimp are just so striking. 

Do your celestial pearl danios (or galaxy rasboras) hide a lot? Mine tend to be a bit show, but I'm hoping they show off more as my plants grow in.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

WOW!!!!

You have done a FREAKIN' AWESOME JOB on your aquarium!!!!

The journal is only 9 days old, but how long has the tank been actually setup? Your shrimp look very happy, but I would listen to the shrimp people here, as I have never kept any fancy shrimp, yet!

I am looking forward to watching this tank mature!!!
Subscribed

Drew


----------



## Pukki (Jan 20, 2013)

awcoburn2 said:


> Awesome looking tank. I think cardinal shrimp are just so striking.
> 
> Do your celestial pearl danios (or galaxy rasboras) hide a lot? Mine tend to be a bit show, but I'm hoping they show off more as my plants grow in.


Yes they are beautiful little things. Although I recently found out from a fellow member that my water conditions may not be ideal to keep them. The little guy has been doing great so far. I'm just dreading to wake up one day with him on his back and all his little legs are up in the air. 

When I did purchase him from the LFS the girl did put the two shrimps separate bags as their water parameters were very different. She did make it sound like if he initially makes it then there is no reason he won't survive in the long run. And there I thought I could finally put my feet up. Guess the work isn't over just yet.

Regarding the galaxies, yes, they do hide. A lot! So much so when someone comes around they think there's no fish in the tank until they poke their little heads out and they say "Oooh look! Fishies!" They only tend to come out during feeding time. They dart out, eat, then hide again!


----------



## Pukki (Jan 20, 2013)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> WOW!!!!
> 
> You have done a FREAKIN' AWESOME JOB on your aquarium!!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you Drew! I've had a look through your 7 page journal. Love how it's come along. Reminds me of a lake I went to years ago.

Yes, the journal is only 9 days old, however I set it up about 7 weeks ago, just before Christmas. Did the whole fish-less cycle thing. I did have some different plants in there, but I didn't understand their needs very well and some of them didn't do too great. I sort of know the basics in terms of which plants need less light hence the low light plants in shady areas now. 

It's still a work in progress in terms of planting as I still have no clue. I'm even contemplating co2 but it's too scary for me now. I should have a minor update roughly about this weekend, so stay tuned!


----------



## Pukki (Jan 20, 2013)

Sorry for keeping quiet regarding my journal. Just thought I'd let you know how things are going at the moment. 

Sulawesi Shrimp: He is doing great and I'm actually surprised that he is still alive. I asked the guy at the LFS today if he had anymore left as I was about to pay for a Sakura Goldenback shrimp, and he replied "Yes, have only two left, but you cannot keep them with these guys, they need a PH of around 8 and the shrimp you have need about 6.5-7". I said to him that I already have a Sulawesi Cardinal and he was pretty surprised that it's still alive too. Keep your fingers crossed guys. He is adorable and I hope he lives a happy and long life!

Golden Snail: I took the Apple snail back today. One the of the reasons I am not uploading any photos is because the tank is looking a bit disastrous at the moment. The snail managed to eat most of the plants. I fed him but he seems to love eating the fresh new shoots that my plants were giving out. I replaced him for a smaller Golden Apple. The guy at the LFS was a bit baffled as to this one eating plants as they usually don't. He simply said that sometimes you get some that are "[email protected]!". I hope this new little dude turns out to be different and stays away from the plants. 

I'm going to get a few new plants to replace the old chewed up nasty looking ones so after things settle in I will definitely have some new photos up!


----------



## Pukki (Jan 20, 2013)

*Celestial Pearl Danio Fry!!*

Hey guys, just a quick update... Just some pics of how the tank is coming along. 

The pics were taken just before the snails ate all the plants, so they are from last week. I'll have something next weekend to show how they are looking now. 

I am due for a water change, but I have just realised I have some CPD fry! Last night, one of the females looked very plump and she was hovering around the moss and I had a feeling she might be wanting to lay eggs. I didn't think anything of it, but this morning I have all these little baby Galaxy Pearls!


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Very cool looking tank


----------



## Pukki (Jan 20, 2013)

*Pic of little fish baby!*

So here's a terrible photo of the little CPD guy.

The tank is due for a clean and a water change but I'm worried now that I have these little fry if they will be vulnerable to water parameter changes. 

On one hand I want the little guys to live and on the other I don't want a slight increase in ammonia which'll affect my shrimps and in particular my little Sulawesi Cardinal shrimp who I am told are quite sensitive to begin with.

Any thoughts and comments will be appreciated!!

Thanks for popping by


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

You might be fine with the cardinal shrimp since you just used ADA as cap right? Not sure on the other soil, never heard of it. 

the growth is nice, it does look like a creek!


----------



## BJK (Feb 5, 2013)

Your tank is fantastic! I hope mine looks that good someday!


----------



## Pukki (Jan 20, 2013)

Green_Flash said:


> You might be fine with the cardinal shrimp since you just used ADA as cap right? Not sure on the other soil, never heard of it.
> 
> the growth is nice, it does look like a creek!


So far he is doing pretty well and seems happy doing his thing and flicking his little white legs chomping away at algae. I didn't use ADA just to cap, in fact I poured the whole bag in as I didn't want some left over in storage taking up space. 

Thanks, it's my interpretation of a place but I'm glad you can see it too!


----------



## Pukki (Jan 20, 2013)

BJK said:


> Your tank is fantastic! I hope mine looks that good someday!


Thanks. I'm sure yours will look just as good or even better. When I started I didn't have a clue and now I have Celestial Pearl Danio babies! So I feel like I'm doing something right! Not to mention the sensitive shrimp that is still alive and well. 

I just stuck to the idea I had in my head and ran with it.


----------



## Pukki (Jan 20, 2013)

So, I managed to do a water change last night and the little baby danios are alive and well. 

After I got back home from the gym, I found my three shrimps just grazing away like no tomorrow so I quickly whipped out my camera as I've never seen them out like that and thought I'd share it with you.

I've also taken a pic of the new snail that I was talking about in my earlier posts. So for those who have just popped in... I used to have a different Golden Apple snail but he would eat so much that he grew in a few weeks from a tiny thing to a small sized golf ball. And due to his appetite he started munching away on all my plants. I exchanged him for a much smaller dude and he seems to be very well behaved. Hasn't touched any of my plants so far.

Finally, you'll see a photo of the little Celestial Pearl Danio fry! There were many more and we thought they would survive in the little bit of moss that we left floating on top. But they didn't and at one point we even saw a little tiny head floating around! So the 3 that we could find, we caught them and made this makeshift little pen. Basically a transparent plastic pot with holes I poked through to allow water to flow through. I hope these three make it to adulthood. So far I have no clue as to what to feed them. I crush up a bit of the normal fish food but they don't seem so excited about that. They seem so small to eat even the tiniest of foods!

Anyways, congrats if you read through this post! I'm going to make a few tiny changes to that tank, nothing drastically different, just a few small additions and I will put them up here very soon!

Thanks for stopping by!


----------

